# W-Lan Schneller als Lan



## Skipper81Ger (16. Juli 2012)

Hab ne stabile 50.000der vDsl leitung mit effektiv ~ etwa 43 mBit/s       (1000kBit/s = 1mBit/s)

Das ganze geht per lan über 15m zum pc.
mit der hardware des pc bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Jetzt gibt es aber in naher zukunft hier (mittig NRW) die möglichkeit sich ne 125000der dsl leitung zu holen. 
hab vor umzustellen, hat mehrere gründe ._pc u lappy von frau u kind, telefonleitung, hd entertain comfort usw geht über die leitung_ _und ich zahl für die 125mbit/s kaum meh_r.aber das ist nicht die frage.

hab jedoch gerade unter win7 gesehen ( netzwerk->netzwerkfreigabecenter->LANverbindung )
das dort als übertragungsrate nur 100 mBit/s angegeben werden...

Mein Router ( t-com speedport w 723v ) soll aber per w-lan 300 mBit/s schaffen.
Frage:
_ist es dann nicht besser wenn ich das Lan kabel abzwicke und auf w-lan umsteige?_




ich raff das nicht ganz. warum der router per lan nur 100mbit/s schafft und per w/lan 300? was soll das? wozu kauf ich mir dann erst n kabel?
ich bin ja nun an die telekom vertraglich gebunden. aaaber die haben keinen schnelleren lan router! gehört sich das so? 

ich sollte vielleicht noch dazu schreiben das ich von meinem smart-tv aus auf meinen pc zugreifen kann (per handy als bedienung) 
ich kann dann nicht nur urlaubsbilder auf dem tv wiedergeben sondern auch hochauflösende 3d filme. diese sind zwischen 6-12 gb gross (je nach länge eben) und die laufen auch über die verbindung. es klappt auch ganz gut. nur frage ich mich was aus diesem gigabit lan geworden ist? oder verstehe ich da was falsch? also damals mein alter router der konnte doch 1000mbit/s. oder vertuh ich mich hier?


----------



## taks (23. Juli 2012)

Der 723v kann nur 100MBits auf den LAN-Ports.
Jedoch wirst du per WLAN niemals diese 300MBits erreichen, da dies reine Laborwerte sind.
Auf deutsch gesagt: Wenn du die grössere Leitungbestellst, brauchst du auch einen neuen Router mit 1Gbits um sie gescheit zu nutzen.


----------



## Timsu (23. Juli 2012)

Du wirst mit LAN zu 100% schneller sein.
Allerdings brauchst du Router mit recht schnellen Chipsatz, dass die 125.000er Durchsatz von WAN zu LAN schaffen.
Hier ist ein Benchmark:
Router Charts - WAN to LAN Throughput - SmallNetBuilder


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

Ich gehe mal davon aus wenn du auf die 125MBit umsteigst das du die Möglichkeit hast einen Router/Modem mit 1 GBit Anschluss zubekommen, das war auch bei mir der Fall, vorher hatte ich über Kabel Deutschland ein extra Modem welches nur bis 60Mbit spezifiziert war, und nun habe ich eine Cablemodem von FritzBox! (6360) welches beide Geräte in einem vereint und zudem einen 1 Gbit Lan Anschluss hat.

Da solltest du dich entsprechend nochmals bei deinem Anbieter Informieren, den mit 125MBit ist der Router definitiv überfordert. Von theoretisch max. *15.6MB/s* (125.000/8) würden max. *12.5MB/s* (100.000/8) durch kommen welche sich nochmal auf die einzelnen PC's aufteilt wenn mehrere im Internet downloaden.

Mit einem 1 GBit Anschluss hättest du auch ein schnelleres Netzwerk, dort wären thoeretische *125MB/s* (1.000.000/8) möglich, vorrausgesetzt, jeder Rechner hat 1 GBit LAN verbaut und läuft via PCIe. 

Desweiteren vorallem in Spielen würde sich ein leicht erhöhter Ping bemerkbar machen, LAN ist überlegender als W-LAN wenn es um Sicherheit geht.


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Es ist aber auch nicht sichergestellt, dass der Prozessor des Routers das auch schafft.
Mein Dlink-Dir 615 hat auch 100mbit/s Anschlüsse, schafft aber auch nicht mehr als 60 im Durchsatz.

Und was meisnt du PCIe?


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch dringend die Anschaffung eines neuen GBit/s Routers empfehlen, das ist definitiv nötig, um eine 125MBit/s Leitung auszureizen.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt sollte es auch nicht "irgendein" GBit/s Router sein, sondern einer mit "ordentlichem" Chipsatz.



> Und was meisnt du PCIe?


 
Gute Frage... vermutlich will er darauf hinweisen, dass diverse USB Adapterlösungen in der Regel nicht GBit/s tauglich sind.


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch nicht sichergestellt, dass der Prozessor des Routers das auch schafft.
> Mein Dlink-Dir 615 hat auch 100mbit/s Anschlüsse, schafft aber auch nicht mehr als 60 im Durchsatz.
> 
> Und was meisnt du PCIe?



Es gibt 1 GBit Anschlüsse welche nur via PCI angebunden sind, sicher würde dort die Leistung auch reichen, jedoch würde man einbußen haben. Heutzutage sind in der Regel alle 1 GBit LAN Anschlüsse via PCIe 1x angebunden.

-

Mein damaliger DLINK DIR 615 hat wunderbar die max. möglichen 12.5MB/s (100MBit) erreicht, dafür waren zwar einige Änderungen der Netzwerk Einstellungen (MTU etc.) nötig aber es hat geklappt. Also weiss ich nicht warum deiner 'nur' 60MBits' schaffen sollte.


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt 1 GBit Anschlüsse welche nur via PCI angebunden sind, sicher würde dort die Leistung auch reichen, jedoch würde man einbußen haben. Heutzutage sind in der Regel alle 1 GBit LAN Anschlüsse via PCIe 1x angebunden.
> 
> -
> 
> Mein damaliger DLINK DIR 615 hat wunderbar die max. möglichen 12.5MB/s (100MBit) erreicht, dafür waren zwar einige Änderungen der Netzwerk Einstellungen (MTU etc.) nötig aber es hat geklappt. Also weiss ich nicht warum deiner 'nur' 60MBits' schaffen sollte.



PCI hat aber 1,x GBIT/s Übertragungsrate(mindestens).
Und alle möglichen Tests bescheinigen dem Dlink max. 80mbit/s Wan zu Lan (nicht Lan zu Lan) Durchsatz.
Dass es bei mir noch ein bisschen weniger ist könnte an DD-WRT liegen.


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

Ich rede vom einfachen PCI Bus und nicht vom PCI Express.

Der PCI Bus läuft meines Wissens nach mit max. 133MB/s welche sich noch auf die einzelnen PCI Stecker aufteilen.


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> Ich rede vom einfachen PCI Bus und nicht vom PCI Express.
> 
> Der PCI Bus läuft meines Wissens nach mit max. 133MB/s welche sich noch auf die einzelnen PCI Stecker aufteilen.


 
Ich auch.
Und 133MB/s ist doch schneller als 1gbit/s
Außerdem gibt es ja noch schnellere Varianten z.b PCI 3.0


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass zu allererst sogut wie jedes aktuelle Mainboard GBit/s LAN bereits integriert hat reicht der normale PCI dafür, wie gesagt, voll aus.

Erst bei 10GBit/s+ wird es kritisch.

Nachteilig sind nur USB (vor allem USB 2.0) Adapterlösungen.


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Und 133MB/s ist doch schneller als 1gbit/s
> Außerdem gibt es ja noch schnellere Varianten z.b PCI 3.0


 
O.o Schaue dir bitte die Spezifikationen an bevor du weiteres darueber schreibst. Das was du meinst ist PCIe (Express) 3.0!


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> O.o Schaue dir bitte die Spezifikationen an bevor du weiteres darueber schreibst. Das was du meinst ist PCIe (Express) 3.0!


 
Ich glaube ich kenne die Spezifikationen besser als du.
Und ich kann sehrwohl zwischen PCI und PCIe unterscheiden.
Peripheral Component Interconnect
Hier steht eindeutig als Geschwindigkeit von PCI 2 133MB/s also 1,066gbit/s


----------



## Clawhammer (24. Juli 2012)

mmh ich habe mir mal die Wikipedia Seite angeschaut und habe festgestellt das wir beide Recht haben. Du meinst 1,066GBit/s und ich meine 133MByte/s also 0.133GByte/s ... unten ist die Tabelle ...


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Ja das mit Bit und Byte kann man leicht durcheinander bringen.
Einigen wir uns darauf, dass PCI für Gigabitnetzwerk ausreicht?


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2012)

> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass PCI für Giga*bit*netzwerk ausreicht?


 
Ja- für ein Giga_byte_ Netzwerk würde er aber tatsächlich nicht ausreichen; es ist aber weder üblich noch sinnvoll bei der Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit mit Bytes zu rechnen, außer vielleicht es geht um konkrete Download/Upload Werte; das liegt vor allem auch daran, dass die Übertragung nicht in Bytes organisiert ist- im Gegensatz zu PCI.

PCI überträgt mit jedem Taktzyklus parallel 4 Byte bzw. 32 Bit in der 32 Bit Variante und das doppelte in der seltenen 64Bit Variante; Ethernet ist da völlig anders aufgebaut und überträgt die Daten seriell in Paketen mit variabler Länge.

Daher ist es bei PCI eher sinnvoll in Byte zu rechnen als bei Ethernet.

Erst bei 10GBit/s und höher wird PCI zum Flaschenhals, allerdings reicht dann auch PCIe 1x nur in der 3.0 Variante einigermaßen aus, ansonsten ist zumindest eine 4x Karte, die auch entsprechend angebunden ist nötig.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (27. Juli 2012)

sry. war etwas abwesend.

Die telekom hat momentan keinen besseren Bzw. keinen GBit-Lan Router im angebot...

Ich versuch jetzt mal mein eigentliches 2tes problem zu erklähren...
Ein Freund bringt manchmal seinen Qnap ts 119 NAS mit, auf dem sich HD/3D filme mit teilweise 8, 12 oder 16GB grösse pro film befinden.
den Qnap schliessen wir ans lan netzwerk an und ich kann mir diese filme auf meinen pc rüberholen und von meinem smarttv aus kann ich über w-lan/lan auf meinen pc zugreifen und die filme problemlos im wohnzimmer wiedergeben.

sein Qnap schafft 1000MBit/s alles andere im haus auch....NUR der Router bremst alles aus. das ist sehr stöhrend wenn der freund nur kurz zeit hat und ich 20 ilme haben will...  gibts da etwas das man vielleicht zwischen Qnap und Festplatte machen kann um den transfer zu beschleunigen?


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2012)

> Die telekom hat momentan keinen besseren Bzw. keinen GBit-Lan Router im angebot...


 
Muss es denn der von der Telekom sein? Besonders gut sind die alle nicht.



> sein Qnap schafft 1000MBit/s alles andere im haus auch....NUR der Router bremst alles aus. das ist sehr stöhrend wenn der freund nur kurz zeit hat und ich 20 ilme haben will... gibts da etwas das man vielleicht zwischen Qnap und Festplatte machen kann um den transfer zu beschleunigen?


 
Einen (GBit/s) Switch


----------



## robbe (27. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht einfach anders anschließen. Das Teil müsste doch auch USB und Esata haben. Wenn ihrs über Esata anschließt, wärs natürlich am besten, aber auch USb 2.0 sollte schneller als 100Mbit Lan sein.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (28. Juli 2012)

Ja geht auch mit USB2.0 
 Ich schätze mal das ich da etwa 30MB/s mit schaffe...hmmm das würde ja dann bedeuten das ich 100GB/std schaffe. 
Also hab ich die 20Filme in 2std drüben.

Und ja. mit GB Swich gehts auch dann noch schneller da hab ich die 20 Filme dann in 5min oder so...


falls einer spass am rumrechnen hat hier noch n tool 
Umrechner Bits(b) Byts(B) Kilobytes kb(KByte) Megabytes mb(MByte) Gigabytes gb(GByte) Terabytes tb(TByte) kbit/s kbyte/s


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2012)

hm... wenn der NAS eSATA hat ist das auf jeden Fall die schnellste Möglichkeit, damit kannst du die HDD in ihrer "nativen" Geschwindigkeit ansteuern.

Abhängig davon, wie schnell die HDD ist ist der Vorteil im Vergleich zu GBit/s Ethernet aber möglicherweise verschwindend gering.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (28. Juli 2012)

Ja hat eSATA. ich hab ne sehr schnelle SSD verbaut und wie schnell die HDD vom NAS ist kann ich nicht genau sagen. ich denke mal ne standart HDD mit 7000nochwas u/min. wie schnell die HDD dann in min GENAU die 200GB lesen kann, weiß ich nicht. konnte ich nicht rausfinden...aber ich probiers mal aus 

http://web.qnap.com/pro_detail_hardware.asp?p_id=112


----------



## Superwip (28. Juli 2012)

> konnte ich nicht rausfinden...


 
klar...



> *The system is shipped without HDD.*


 
Die schnellsten HDDs erreichen heute etwa 1,5GBit/s bzw. etwa 200MB/s; durchschnitts HDDs gurken etwa bei der Hälfte herum.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (28. Juli 2012)

in dem fall wärn das dann 10GB/min. 
dann brauch ich ca 20 min für alle filme (200GB)
bei usb2.0 warn es ja noch 2std.


----------

